# [RESOLVED] Creating USB image



## fred974 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I'm trying to create a new FreeBSD 10 USB image that include_s_ the patch for the OpenSSL Heartbleed bug. Lookin_g_ around I gathered that to create the .iso file all you need to do is: 

```
cd /usr/src
make buildworld
cd release
make release
```

I am however not able to find the equivalent command of the `make release` command for creating the .img.

Could anyone please point me in the right direction_?_

Thank you all


Fred


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Creating USB image*



			
				fred974 said:
			
		

> I am however not able to find the equivalent command of the `make release` command for creating the .img.


`make release` builds the CD, the DVD and the memory stick images. See release(7).


----------



## fred974 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Creating USB image*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> fred974 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Creating USB image*

If you're only interested in the memory stick image you can probably use `make memstick` to only build that. Normally a `make release` builds everything, an FTP site, the CD and DVD images and the memory stick image. Don't forget to do a `make install DESTDIR=/your/storage/` to "install" the built image to DESTDIR. Your images and FTP site will be saved at the root of DESTDIR:

```
dice@molly:~ % ll /storage/release/10-stable/
total 1489047
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        322 Jun 28 18:49 CHECKSUM.MD5
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel        462 Jun 28 18:49 CHECKSUM.SHA256
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  202653696 Jun 28 18:29 FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-bootonly.iso
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  537475072 Jun 28 18:29 FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-disc1.iso
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  572432384 Jun 28 18:30 FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-memstick.img
-rw-r--r--  1 root  wheel  212221952 Jun 28 18:30 FreeBSD-10.0-STABLE-amd64-mini-memstick.img
drwxr-xr-x  2 root  wheel         13 Jun 28 18:28 ftp
```


----------



## fred974 (Jul 8, 2014)

*Re: Creating USB image*



			
				SirDice said:
			
		

> If you're only interested in the memory stick image you can probably use `make memstick` to only build that. Normally a `make release` builds everything, an FTP site, the CD and DVD images and the memory stick image. Don't forget to do a `make install DESTDIR=/your/storage/` to "install" the built image to DESTDIR. Your images and FTP site will be saved at the root of DESTDIR:
> 
> ```
> dice@molly:~ % ll /storage/release/10-stable/
> ...



Thank you very much @SirDice 
experimenting with right now.


----------

